# NARS Madly - NC50 friendly?



## Blushbaby (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey ladies

I saw a blog post late last night and the writer was using NARS madly blush. She must have been around a NC35 and I wondered if any darker skinned ladies owned it?

Does it show up on darker skins or should I skip it? I'm a NC540 and looks so nice! Does it have a visible sheen to it? I won't have time to get to a NARS counter for a few days hence why I'm asking you experts and possibly saving myself a trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm NW45 and I have Madly.  Honestly, it isn't a must have, I am just a NARS blush whore and wanted it.  It's going to be more of a highlight than anything on darker skins.  It's not ashy at all and it's not overly bright or shimmery and has a nice multi-colored shimmer.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I swatched Madly blush at Sephora today and it looks amazing! Like Twinkle_Twinkle said, it's going to be more of a highlight and I'm the same skintone as you or maybe a bit darker than you.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies ladies. Sounds like I may be better off jsut using my Black Radiance Mosaic bronzer instead. I'll make a note to swatch it whenever I happen to be near NARS again but won't make a special journey to the counter.


----------

